# ACHTUNG! Neue Betrugsmasche!!!



## veritas (22 Dezember 2009)

Heftig was man bei ebax alles so erlebt,aber liest selber!


http://www.multi-board.com/board/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=42369


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2009)

Gestern hat meine Kollege auch Betrugsanzeige gegen einen Powerseller gestellt.
Aussage der Polizei:
Mittlerweile bauen sich viele Betrüger das ganze Jahr mit getürkten Auktionen und Bewertungen das Jahr über einen guten Status auf und schlagen dann vor Weihnachten richtig zu. Vom Powerseller der meinen Kollegen über den Tisch gezogen hat, stimmte weder Anschrift noch Telefon noch sonst irgendwas. Das Konto gehörte einer Hausfrau, die auf 400€-Basis als Finanzagent arbeitet 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

ich habe persönlich nur die alte masche mit western union, geschenk für seinen sohn, und zugesendeten 5k€-scheck erlebt. der hängt jetzt seit gut drei jahren an meiner pinwand. als mahnmal.
prüfe deine geschäfte!


----------



## bike (22 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Gestern hat meine Kollege auch Betrugsanzeige gegen einen Powerseller gestellt.
> Aussage der Polizei:
> Mittlerweile bauen sich viele Betrüger das ganze Jahr mit getürkten Auktionen und Bewertungen das Jahr über einen guten Status auf und schlagen dann vor Weihnachten richtig zu. Vom Powerseller der meinen Kollegen über den Tisch gezogen hat, stimmte weder Anschrift noch Telefon noch sonst irgendwas. Das Konto gehörte einer Hausfrau, die auf 400€-Basis als Finanzagent arbeitet
> 
> ...



Hat aber eigentlich nicht allein mit ebay zu tun.
Wenn jeder immer wieder nur billiger alles haben will, dann haben Betrüger leichtes Spiel.
Jeder sollte seine Ansicht zu Wert einer Sache und deren Preis bilden.

Ausserdem mit der Anzahl der Auktionen? ist die Anzahl der Betrug oder deren Versuch verschwindend gering.

bike


P.S: also mein Mitleid hält sich echt in Grenzen


----------



## bike (22 Dezember 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Heftig was man bei ebax alles so erlebt,aber liest selber!
> 
> 
> http://www.multi-board.com/board/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=42369



Also wenn mich jemand anschreit ist es doch sehr einfach aufzulegen.
Ist das wirklich so geschehen?
Diesen Aufmacher "Neue Betrugsmasche" ist so echt reiserisch, dass es eigentlich dazu verführen sollte wegzuklicken.
Nicht jeder Text im Netz ist als Information anzusehen.

Brauchen wir das hier wirklich?

bike


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Brauchen wir das hier wirklich?



bevor waldy dumme fragen stellt? ja!


----------



## bike (22 Dezember 2009)

Gut, dann brauchen wir das.

Kannst du mir bitte erklären, warum Erwachsene sich so verladen lassen?

Wenn einer ein Auto kauft, das nach Öl riecht, gibt es keinen thread im Netz.
Alles als Schnäppchen bekommen zu wollen und dann heulen wenn man beschissen wird?
Also in meinen  Augen ist Preisdrücken bis  ins Grundwasser auch Betrug.
Resümee: Betrüger trifft Bbtrüger und jeder schreit den anderen an: DU BETRÜGER.

bike


----------



## veritas (22 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Gut, dann brauchen wir das.
> 
> Kannst du mir bitte erklären, warum Erwachsene sich so verladen lassen?
> 
> ...




Wo war da das "Schnäppchen"?  Willst oder kannst du den Sinn nicht verstehen?


----------



## bike (22 Dezember 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Wo war da das "Schnäppchen"?  Willst oder kannst du den Sinn nicht verstehen?


Okay ich verstehe es nicht.
Einen Link zu posten ist recht und schön, doch was soll uns dieser link sagen?
Wenn am Telefon jemand mich anschreit kann ich doch auflegen.
Wenn jemand mich bescheissen will, kann ich doch etwas dagegen tun.
Also diese Art von Information ist schlechter als keine Information.
Keiner kann den Wahrheitsgehalt prüfen, ausser es würde eine Transaktionsnummer von ebay auch publiziert werden.

Wir haben geprüft und es kam keinerlei Infos zu ebay die einen solchen Fall betreffen könnte  

bike


P.S: auf der Spitze seiner eigenen Fehler zu sitzen ist es einfach auf die Fehler anderer  herunter zuzeigen


----------



## veritas (22 Dezember 2009)

Man man man...

bist Du jetzt der neue "Universalkommentator" ?

Also zweifelst Du die Geschichte an?


----------



## waldy (23 Dezember 2009)

Hi,

@vierlagig


> bevor waldy dumme fragen stellt


 - ich dir nur eins sagen, alle Dumme frage- kommen aus Praktische Leben, bzw Erfahrung Situation .

Und noch eine Dumme Frage an dich - so wie ich es vesrtehe, du willst nicht mehr an jemand nächste Dankeschön abgeben?  Oder das verstehe ich Falsch ? 

Und drittens - mit Schreierei es kann einege Zeit gut klappen, bis jemand wird einer getroffen, wer hat sehr Gute RA. Dann diese Schreierei wird als Beleidigung bezeichnet, was könntet es  auch als Straffe kosten.

gruß waldy


----------



## veritas (23 Dezember 2009)

_Manchmal glaube ich der Typ ist ne fake,
oder Harpe Kerkeling hat Automatisierung
als Hobby._

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, was fragt der?


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Keiner kann den Wahrheitsgehalt prüfen, ausser es würde eine Transaktionsnummer von ebay auch publiziert werden.


 
Zu vergleichbaren Fällen auf Mobile.de kam dieses Jahr ein Bericht im Fernsehen. Die Masche ist wohl geläufig und verbreitet.

Gruß und schöne Weihnachten
Dieter


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Dezember 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> _Manchmal glaube ich der Typ ist ne fake,
> oder Harpe Kerkeling hat Automatisierung
> als Hobby._


Isch programmiere?


----------



## veritas (23 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zu vergleichbaren Fällen auf Mobile.de kam dieses Jahr ein Bericht im Fernsehen. Die Masche ist wohl geläufig und verbreitet.
> 
> Gruß und schöne Weihnachten
> Dieter




Ja?

Du glaubst wohl auch alles was im TV läuft? 
Ohne Angabe wann und auf welchen Sender,
und was für Autos etc. kannste ja viel behaupten!

Also meine Recherchen verliefen da Erfolgslos! 


*ROFL*


----------



## waldy (23 Dezember 2009)

Hi,


> _Manchmal glaube _


- tja, ich bin begeistet, das du kannst auch noch manchmal glauben. Und deine SPs Programme laufen auhc nur Manchmal oder Immer und ofter CPu geht in STOP ?

gruß waldy


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zu vergleichbaren Fällen auf Mobile.de kam dieses Jahr ein Bericht im Fernsehen. Die Masche ist wohl geläufig und verbreitet.
> 
> Gruß und schöne Weihnachten
> Dieter


Also die MAsche sich eine Liste "guter" Bewertungen zu machen/machen lassen, ist schon so alt wie E-Bay selber. Genauso berühmt ist auch mit 2...3....4 Accounts sich selber hochzubieten.


----------



## veritas (23 Dezember 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> - tja, ich bin begeistet, das du kannst auch noch manchmal glauben. Und deine SPs Programme laufen auhc nur Manchmal oder Immer und ofter CPu geht in STOP ?
> 
> gruß waldy



Ja Stop manchal öfters als bei mich wie bei der SPS,daran glauben nicht mehr
so oft wie als bei vorher und danach, kann glauben garnicht, weil gut Siemens und schlecht garnicht als bei mir.


----------



## waldy (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,



> Ja Stop manchal öfters als bei mich wie bei der SPS,daran glauben nicht mehr
> so oft wie als bei vorher und danach, kann glauben garnicht, weil gut Siemens und schlecht garnicht als bei mir.


 - hm, ist das ganze Text für mich so Kompliziert aufgebaut, das nach ganze Übersetztung ich bekomme irgedwie nur ein Wort -  "Bahnhof" .


gruß waldy


----------



## veritas (23 Dezember 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> - hm, ist das ganze Text für mich so Kompliziert aufgebaut, das nach ganze Übersetztung ich bekomme irgedwie nur ein Wort -  "Bahnhof" .
> 
> ...



Aso, warum Du sagst wenn ich nicht so glaube, kannst Du nix so
Sachen machen geht alles in Stop aus S7 vielleicht doch nicht 
Step7 Lite nehmen,aber geht so auch alles anderes und glaube 
in Stop. Aber vielleicht auch garnicht. Da kannste echt nur glauben.


----------



## waldy (23 Dezember 2009)

Hi,
Jetzt ich korriegire deine text aus SCL Sprache nach Hochdeutsch  .
Erste Satz:


> U // Aso,
> U // warum Du sagst wenn ich nicht so glaube,
> R //kannst Du nix so Sachen machen geht alles in Stop aus S7 vielleicht doch nicht Step7 Lite nehmen,
> ununbersetzbar  //aber geht so auch alles anderes und glaube in Stop.


 
gruß waldy


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Du glaubst wohl auch alles was im TV läuft?



Natürlich, ich glaub RTL, der Bild, Google und DIR *ROFL*



veritas schrieb:


> Also meine Recherchen verliefen da Erfolgslos!



Das glaub ich dir 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## veritas (23 Dezember 2009)

@Blockmove:

*ROFL*


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2009)

nade schrieb:


> Also die MAsche sich eine Liste "guter" Bewertungen zu machen/machen lassen, ist schon so alt wie E-Bay selber. Genauso berühmt ist auch mit 2...3....4 Accounts sich selber hochzubieten.



Ich bezog mich auf die dreiste Masche mit den Auto-Betrügern.

Das mit den Accounts ist schon klar, nur muss es nach Aussagen der Polizei dieses Jahr sehr stark zugenommen haben und richtig durchorganisiert sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Luckyjack (24 Dezember 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum auch alle bei der bucht kaufen.
Es ist doch bekannt das da Lug und Betrug herrscht und ebay scheint es nicht sonderlich zu kümmern.


----------



## bike (25 Dezember 2009)

nade schrieb:


> Also die MAsche sich eine Liste "guter" Bewertungen zu machen/machen lassen, ist schon so alt wie E-Bay selber. Genauso berühmt ist auch mit 2...3....4 Accounts sich selber hochzubieten.


Also gegen shill biding gibt es inzwischen bei ebay gute Programme, die den Nutzern dieser Art von Gewinnmaximierung, das Leben schwer machen.
Auch läuft in den Filtern auf, wenn sich "Freunde" gegenseitig gute Bewertungen geben. 



Luckyjack schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum auch alle bei der bucht kaufen.
> Es ist doch bekannt das da Lug und Betrug herrscht und ebay scheint es nicht sonderlich zu kümmern.


Da hast du nach meiner Meinung eine völlig falsche Ansicht.
Denn wenn du dich damit einmal beschäftigt hättest wüsstest du, dass in Dreilinden ca 1000 Menschen sitzen, dazu noch für Europa in Irland und der Schweiz, als grosse Abteilungen, die gegen Betrüger vorgehen.
Deren Arbeit so kommentieren ist einfach nur dumm.

Klar wird betrogen bei ebay wie im richtigen Leben auch.
Doch wie sollen ca 10 Mio Transaktionen denn geprüft werden?
Es ist doch jedem unbenommen nicht bei ebay zu kaufen.

Zu dem Auto Vorgang noch so ein Gedanke:
Wer geht denn zu einem Autokauf mit einigen tausend Euro ohne Begleitschutz, sprich wer ist dabei allein? Dem kann niemand auf der Welt mehr helfen.

bike


P.S: Nein, ich kaufe und verkaufe nicht bei eaby und habe auch keine Aktien von dem Kaufhaus


----------

